# Penn 500 Jigmaster/Pompano set up?



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I came came across a Penn 500 Jigmaster that I purchased sometime ago an thought I lost it between moving. Low an behold it was just hiding. So i was wondering what this Penn can be utilized for now? 
First thing that came to mind was a Pompano set up? As i would need a rod to go with it... any recommendation would be great. I have roughly 300yds of 50lb braid on it now. Plan on switching to 17lb mono considering ive never thrown conventional reels before. Any input would be great.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Put a 40lb mono topshot on there and youre set for sharks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

way too much reel for Pomps


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Put a 40lb mono topshot on there and youre set for sharks


I believe this is what I intended for this reel when i first started getting into surf fishing, but was second guessing the drag system (probably why i tucked it away somewhere). I know the line capacity is well but how about the drag?


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> way too much reel for Pomps


So how about reds or tarpon? I was planning on purchasing the Penn Squall an team it with a 11' Penn Torque 2-6 (considering i dont own a surf rod yet) for reds or tarpon. Then make the Penn 500 my pomp set up.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BlueWater said:


> So how about reds or tarpon? I was planning on purchasing the Penn Squall an team it with a 11' Penn Torque 2-6 (considering i dont own a surf rod yet) for reds or tarpon. Then make the Penn 500 my pomp set up.


For tarpon, as a minimum, I'd have at least 400 yards of 40 mono.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the 500 is for big fish and it shlud have a decent drag ... a squall would make a smaller fish reel especially maybe the 12


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*My suggestion would be..*

use the 500 Jigmaster for tarpon or sharks with some braid and like you mentioned above, get yourself a Penn Squall 12 for pomps or either a 6500 Abu.

RT


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

This is what I gather...

*Pomps*
Reel-Penn Squall 12
Rod-Penn Torque 11' 2-6
Line(main)- 17lb
Shock-40-50lb
Rig-Dropper Loop style rig with Kahle hooks.

*Shark/Tarpon/Reds*
Reel-Jigmaster
Rod-????? I was thinking the Torque as well
Line(main)- 50lb braid
Shock- 40-50lb
Leader-80lb
Rig- 2ft 90lb Malin cable, 9/0 Owner circle hook (sharks)...2-3ft 150-200lb mono 9/0 circle (tarpon)...2-3ft 100lb mono, 9/0 circle (reds).


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

solid7 said:


> For tarpon, as a minimum, I'd have at least 400 yards of 40 mono.


40 pound MONO? Thats a little big now isnt it?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> 40 pound MONO? Thats a little big now isnt it?


So what # test would YOU recommend for a fish that can grow upwards of 300 lbs?

I'm going to assume that you are either joking, or have never caught a big tarpon...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

BlueWater said:


> This is what I gather...
> 
> *Pomps*
> Reel-Penn Squall 12
> ...


Yore only problem there is the cable. At least 250lb. I prefer 400lb



solid7 said:


> So what # test would YOU recommend for a fish that can grow upwards of 300 lbs?
> 
> I'm going to assume that you are either joking, or have never caught a big tarpon...


20 or 25 is plenty


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You should be warned that 1. you need at least 20 lb mono as 17 tends to get caught between the spool and the frame on a jigmaster, and 2. the jigmaster isn't that easy to throw unless you static mag it. It'll burn your thumb really good if you don't know what you are doing. I've been told thumbing the side of the spool instead of the mono makes a big difference but I haven't tried it.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

HuskyMD said:


> You should be warned that 1. you need at least 20 lb mono as 17 tends to get caught between the spool and the frame on a jigmaster, and 2. the jigmaster isn't that easy to throw unless you static mag it. It'll burn your thumb really good if you don't know what you are doing. I've been told thumbing the side of the spool instead of the mono makes a big difference but I haven't tried it.


Ok good to know...so how do you static mag the jigmaster? (intrigued on doing it) Considering the jigmaster will be spooled with braid for sharks/tarpon/reds. The Squall will be spooled with mono for pomp set up.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Why a minimum of 250lb upwards to 400lb? Is this for abarsion purposes as it is with heavy mono?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

No its for bite purposes. Seven strand is no beuno for sharks anyway. Kinks to easily. Easier than solid wire


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> way too much reel for Pomps


I agree, but sometimes, you have to use what you have.

I use a 140L Penn Squidder for surf fishing. I know that It's too big, but when an occasional redfish or kingfish attack my lure, I'm glad to have it. JMHO C2


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting you say that because when i bought the reel (jigmaster) i also bought the 90lb cable, hooks an swivels (intentions of a shark set up apparently) an built a couple of rigs. So apparently between moving, one rig sustained kinks. I could only imagine what a shark would do. Thanks for the info on the cable.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> 20 or 25 is plenty


20 or 25 lb. test is NOT adequate for large tarpon. Is it possible? Yes. Is it likely? In most cases, NO. When a big tarpon hits the last bar and is into deeper water, he really turns on the gas. 200 yards out with a monster flying out of the water, you are on the losing end of a battle.

Tarpon aren't drum. It's not uncommon to hook one 150+ lbs. A 150 poon is a seriously badass fish. Hook one 180-200 on 20lb test - good luck...

This is a typical Florida shore-based tarpon setup:

http://www.floridasurfcasting.com/2009/04/tarpon-from-beach.html

Using 25 lbs test - assuming that you can jockey it long enough to make landing it even remotely possible - which most people CANNOT - you are either going to exhaust the fish, or make it susceptible to predation. It's not uncommon for a shark to make a meal out of a 6' tarpon. That aside, I've seen more than a few fellas get completely exhausted fighting a tarpon on inadequate tackle. I saw a guy on 20 lbs test fight one from 8:30 at night to midnight... and he lost it, anyway.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well solid i was talking bout of the pier in nc 80 to 100lbs is more common. Plus for me tarpon become shark bait:fishing:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Well solid i was talking bout of the pier in nc 80 to 100lbs is more common. Plus for me tarpon become shark bait:fishing:


Sorry, man... Wasn't tryin' to be a smartass. But that dude is listed as Florida...

Why bother making tarpon shark bait? Anytime there's tarpon around, there's usually ladyfish. Much easier to manage, and much less of a regal specimen.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Cause once you fight a tarpon for over an hour like we end up doing hes spent. 50/50 chance hes gonna make it cause of latocic(i think thats right) acid build up


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Cause once you fight a tarpon for over an hour like we end up doing hes spent. 50/50 chance hes gonna make it cause of latocic(i think thats right) acid build up


Is that even legal? 

I'm pretty sure we have to have a possession stamp down here to possess a tarpon for any reason. (no stamp required for catch and release)

Of course, you have just made the point for the heavier test...


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea Florida requires a $50 tag to posses or harvest Tarpon. Not that i wanted to target them but just wanted to see if the reel was capable of withstanding a battle with one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BlueWater said:


> Yea Florida requires a $50 tag to posses or harvest Tarpon. Not that i wanted to target them but just wanted to see if the reel was capable of withstanding a battle with one.


Reel will be fine... But listen to a fellow Floridian on this one. Our tarpon fish get much bigger down here. I live right next to a beach that gets heavy tarpon fishing action 2X a year. Many a poor chump went home empty with a reel that showed up full of 20lb. Somewhere around here, I got some footage of some of the big boys rolling in the surf... Some of 'em looked to be about 6'-7' ers. (we have some pics of Robbie's down in the keys with some that were 200+ lbs)

Even at 40 lbs test, a big fish is still going to test your skill as an angler...


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Reel will be fine... But listen to a fellow Floridian on this one. Our tarpon fish get much bigger down here. I live right next to a beach that gets heavy tarpon fishing action 2X a year. Many a poor chump went home empty with a reel that showed up full of 20lb. Somewhere around here, I got some footage of some of the big boys rolling in the surf... Some of 'em looked to be about 6'-7' ers. (we have some pics of Robbie's down in the keys with some that were 200+ lbs)
> 
> Even at 40 lbs test, a big fish is still going to test your skill as an angler...



Ive only had the oppourtunity to see Tarpon rolling and busting bait once (New Smyrna beach ...its definetly a sight to see for sure. From what i understand around fall is one of the times they come in droves. Ill primarily be making the jigmaster a red set up. And hopefully set up another rod an reel for pomps. Which im intrigued to do considering for the longiest time i had an understanding that pomps were horrible to eat and i regularly threw them back.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bluewater said:


> for the longiest time i had an understanding that pomps were horrible to eat and i regularly threw them back.


doh!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BlueWater said:


> Ive only had the oppourtunity to see Tarpon rolling and busting bait once (New Smyrna beach ...its definetly a sight to see for sure. From what i understand around fall is one of the times they come in droves.


August-September timeframe is the late window. Right now is the other time, although the surf has been crappy lately, and we may be just out of the bait run. We had some mad pogies around here for 5 weeks, which typically is the time and reason for the tarpon rolling in...

I always get a kick out of the "out-of-towners" who are torn between whether they are looking at sharks or dolphins.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Yore only problem there is the cable. At least 250lb. I prefer 400lb
> 
> 
> 20 or 25 is plenty


yea I was about to say that. I know a couple of guys who use 30 pound mono but I still think thats overkill.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> yea I was about to say that. I know a couple of guys who use 30 pound mono but I still think thats overkill.


40 lb mono and 65 lb Power Pro are very common here, unless you are catching small ones, or trying to chase some sort of light tackle record. 20 lb test is for boat pullage, not beach fishing. Unless you live in a state that just picks up another state's leftovers and juvies. 

BlueWater - your setup and your $. You put 20 lb test on your reel, and try to pull in a tarpon from the surf, I hope you're a damn good angler... Just remember, 80-100 lbs on a tarpon is considered small around here Even more so if you are over on the Gulf Coast. Either way, better get 'er goin right now. It's on.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That reel is a little to heavy for popono


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea ill just be making the jigmaster for reds/sharks/tarpon. And the squall 12 will be for my the pomps. 
Now if only this weather will stop being a pain in the arse!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

1) As stated before, this reel is "overkill" for Pomps!
2) Depending on the age of the reel, it may or may not have the HT100 drag. If not, upgrade it!
3) I have a post somewhere on here about static magging a Jigmaster.
4) This reel won't hold 400 yards of 40 lb mono!
5) Makes a good reel off the pier or from the beach or a boat...best for Cobia, Big Reds, SMALL sharks, Tarpon, etc. Of course, you have to learn to cast it, and the static mag makes that easier. To static mag, you need an alluminum spool.
6) I agree with the above that you need at least 20 lb test. Also, the alluminum spool has slightly closer tolerances, so 20 lb should be good. If you have the plastic or metal (chromed brass) spool, go with 25 lb. You can't capitalize on the magging with the plastic or metal spool, however.
7) Squall for pomps or a spinning reel or Abu Garcia. You aren't looking for distance here.
8) For larger sharks, go bigger! Penn Senator 4/0 or similar, or a Fin-Nor OFS spinning reel loaded with braid. There are newer spinning reels out there now, also, with sufficient drag to handle the bigger sharks.
9) Man, being infallible, has yet to develop an "all-inclusive" reel (or rod, for that matter) that can be used in every situation. Therefore, you MUST tailor your equipment to meet the situation and tailored to the fish you are seeking.
10) All that being said, in the right hands, and with an educated thumb, the Penn Squidder 140 is one of the best all-around surf reels ever conceived, which is why they command a premium price on Ebay vs. comparable reels. "Outdated"? Probably, but they stand up to abuse, and they'll never let you down...AND...they can be static magged as well!
11) If you can't find my tutorial on magging the Jigmaster on here, PM me and I can find it or talk you through it.
Larry


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

1) As stated before, this reel is "overkill" for Pomps!
2) Depending on the age of the reel, it may or may not have the HT100 drag. If not, upgrade it!
3) I have a post somewhere on here about static magging a Jigmaster.
4) This reel won't hold 400 yards of 40 lb mono!
5) Makes a good reel off the pier or from the beach or a boat...best for Cobia, Big Reds, SMALL sharks, Tarpon, etc. Of course, you have to learn to cast it, and the static mag makes that easier. To static mag, you need an alluminum spool.
6) I agree with the above that you need at least 20 lb test. Also, the alluminum spool has slightly closer tolerances, so 20 lb should be good. If you have the plastic or metal (chromed brass) spool, go with 25 lb.
7) Squall 12 for pomps or similar or a spinning reel. You aren't looking for distance here.
8) For larger sharks, go bigger! Penn Senator 4/0 or similar, or a Fin-Nor OFS spinning reel loaded with braid. There are newer spinning reels out there now, also, with sufficient drag to handle the bigger sharks.
9) Man, being infallible, has yet to develop an "all-inclusive" reel (or rod, for that matter) that can be used in every situation. Therefore, you MUST tailor your equipment to meet the situation and tailored to the fish you are seeking.
10) All that being said, in the right hands, and with an educated thumb, the Penn Squidder 140 is one of the best all-around surf reels ever conceived, which is why they command a premium price on Ebay vs. comparable reels. "Outdated"? Probably, but they stand up to abuse, and they'll never let you down...AND...they can be static magged as well!
11) If you can't find my tutorial on magging the Jigmaster on here, PM me and I can find it or talk you through it.
Larry


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Oops...sorry for the double post! Not sure what happened!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sprtsracer said:


> Oops...sorry for the double post! Not sure what happened!


 oh you just like to see your own posts! lol. I guess my jigmaster wasnt static magged correctly. I should find your post and do it again.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?56847-How-to-mag-a-jigmaster


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, SteveZ! I knew it was there somewhere, LOL!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> oh you just like to see your own posts! lol. I guess my jigmaster wasnt static magged correctly. I should find your post and do it again.


Pay the shipping to and from and I'll do it for you for free. I have plenty of Lee Valley magnets. I've done it for several folks on here. PM me if you are interested. Larry


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

So i as was making sure i had a metal spool (which i would assume is aluminum cause its definelty not plastic and its black in color) I realized the handle has some play between the star drag and side plate. Is that supposed to be like that or can it be tightened some how? Hoping to order the kit by the end of this week.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BlueWater said:


> So i as was making sure i had a metal spool (which i would assume is aluminum cause its definelty not plastic and its black in color) I realized the handle has some play between the star drag and side plate. Is that supposed to be like that or can it be tightened some how? Hoping to order the kit by the end of this week.


A black annodized spool is definitely alluminum. The "play" is the result of brass meeting steel! The brass wears down, and there is nothing you can do about it.You can take care of this by getting a new gear sleeve, or, for a more permanent solution, get a custom steel gear sleeve. I'll help you all I can! Larry


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

sprtsracer said:


> A black annodized spool is definitely alluminum. The "play" is the result of brass meeting steel! The brass wears down, and there is nothing you can do about it.You can take care of this by getting a new gear sleeve, or, for a more permanent solution, get a custom steel gear sleeve. I'll help you all I can! Larry


I sent you a PM, not sure if you received it or maybe i sent it wrong but im glad i dont have to order a different spool! I plan on ordering the mag kit from leevalley tomorrow. So im ordering two seperate kits correct? One that is 3/8 (washers) an one that is 1/4 (mags)? An i have epoxy from my rod building supplies. Will that work as far as adhesive?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BlueWater, I sent you a PM.


----------

